# Poldark : take 2



## chic (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone watched the remake of the 1970's Masterpiece Theatre classic Poldark based on the novels by Winston Graham? 
It stars Aidan Turner in the title role. I saw the first episode. Very good I thought.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2015)

I've watched the whole of the first series and I'm hooked.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 23, 2015)

I watched the first episode.  It's pretty good - can't say that I'm hooked but I'll continue watching if only to gaze upon Aidan Turner again.  :yes:


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2015)

Lol, Glinda. I agree. Aidan Turner pretty much sizzles onscreen.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2015)

I have it recorded on my DVR. I'm almost caught up with "Wolf Hall" so I plan to watch Poldark tonight. I never saw the first version.


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2015)

The first version was awesome RadiahRose. It aired in the mid '70's and starred Robin Ellis in the title role. 
There's only been one episode of the new series aired in the U.S. but it seems pretty interesting. The interiors are way too dark though. I could hardly see a thing at Francis and Elizabeth's engagement party. How did those people eat in almost total darkness. Didn't candelabra exist at Trenwith?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2015)

chic said:


> The first version was awesome RadiahRose. It aired in the mid '70's and starred Robin Ellis in the title role.
> There's only been one episode of the new series aired in the U.S. but it seems pretty interesting. The interiors are way too dark though. I could hardly see a thing at Francis and Elizabeth's engagement party. How did those people eat in almost total darkness. Didn't candelabra exist at Trenwith?



I watched it last night, Chic. The lighting at the dinner you mention was fairly dim but not as dark as you described on my TV, anyway. I thought the episode was pretty good too; I will be recording the rest.


----------

